

Unveiling PHP 7: a quick tour of what’s going on - lucascorbeaux
http://blog.bemycto.com/random/2015-05-03/unveiling-php-7-quick-tour/

======
DigitalSea
I never thought I would live to see the day that PHP had native type hinting.
Once the butt of every development language joke, looks like that is slowly
coming to an end.

~~~
lucascorbeaux
As a PHP developer, I was waiting for this feature for many years. I can't
wait to use it in a real project.

